
Indistractable - hpyc
https://www.nirandfar.com/indistractable/
======
gnicholas
Considering this guy made a mint teaching companies how to make addictive
products (he wrote Hooked [1]), it's ironic that he's now cashing in on the
demand for addiction-defeating strategies.

I guess it's good for everyone that people like him can help us combat the
addictive product features that he helped create/spread, but I'd rather give
my money to a different author on principle.

